# John Deere 4410 Hydrostatic Problem



## Fuller (Aug 17, 2012)

I am looking for help with my tractor. I have a JD 4410. The problem is that it will not move without pressing the pedals the the floor then it will hesitate and take off like a rocket. It will allow you to do this a couple of times then it wont move at all. Any help or suggestions at this point would be great.

Thanks in advance to all that post.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First I would check for objects..sticks,build up of dirt etc.
Pedal have grease fitting?
Is there joint could be worn...strat off easy stuff before digging into hyd.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the pedals control a rheostat that controls a signal to the computer, you might have a loose connection or a bad "stat". Are you getting any error messages on the indicator lamp on the fender??


----------



## Fuller (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks again for the replies. It is clear of all debris and the pedals are moving freely. 2jdeeres, it did throw a code of short - short - short - long. all three potentiometers were adjusted and recalibrated. it continues to do th esame thing, it will not move forward till the pedal is pushed about 3/4 of the way down then it takes off fast and when the pedal is let go it stops quickly. reverse seems to be working correctly. after dirving it a short distance and stopping it will not allow you to move at all and the tractor has to be turned off and restarted to move again.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds as if there is an air bubble in the hydraulic system at or neer the pump maybe try bleeding system and checking levels.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I think when you turn it off and then restart it it clears any error codes in the computer. I had some problems like that on my 4310 and it turnes out to be a bad connection on the seat safety switch.


----------

